# Tell me something disgusting



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

No, not that sort of disgusting! Shame on you .

I had falafel for dinner and a coke, which I don't normally drink because it makes me super gassy. So, three teeth brushings and a heckload of mouthwash later I'm still burping falafel burps and it's making me feel kind of sick.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 9, 2007)

Chickpeas. Bad idea to put me and chickpeas in the same room... single biggest cause of globally warming gases. 

Well, you asked...


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

When food falls on the floor I usually just pick it up and eat it, I don't really care that it's unhygienic. It has to be on my floor though, so I kind of know what to expect.
I have a lot of other bad habits, but I prefer not to reveal them all thank you.


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> When food falls on the floor I usually just pick it up and eat it, I don't really care that it's unhygienic. It has to be on my floor though, so I kind of know what to expect.
> I have a lot of other bad habits, but I prefer not to reveal them all thank you.


*
10 second rule!!!! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2007)

You tore me up with that part of your post about "coke makes you gassy".
My mother has been having "gas issues" lately and feels super compelled to tell ALL ABOUT THEM every time I see her...........and she usually waits until we are amongst a crowd to do so....:doh:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 9, 2007)

Ever heard the one about when Superman had constipation and couldn't get rid of Brown Kraptonite?


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

My falafel burps are still here. It's kind of like a calorie free breakfast, omg, someone tell the weight watchers people about this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2007)

I love pasta alfredo, it tastes good to me but for some reason the alfredo cheese leaves an aroma in my sinuses that smells like vomit. Stomach acids maybe...? I don't really know why.



You did say you wanted to hear something disgusting... but true.


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2007)

k1009 said:


> My falafel burps are still here. It's kind of like a calorie free breakfast, omg, someone tell the weight watchers people about this!!!!!!!!!!



*Maybe you didn't eat your falafel with enough hummus?

*


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

mango said:


> *Maybe you didn't eat your falafel with enough hummus?
> 
> *



That may be the problem... but I had a ton of tahini and red cabbage salad (tasting that too). Oh, falafel eating, truly an art - a delicious one! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Tell me something disgusting


two girls one cup


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2007)

Some background info: My cat has a little basket full of toys under an end table by my couch. She frequently takes toys out of the basket (with her teeth or paws) to play with them. Yesterday she pulled out a fairly realistic looking toy mouse with dark brown fur and played with it for a while. 

I woke up this morning and went out into the the hallway to turn up the heater because I was cold. I saw the mouse on the floor and I picked it up to put it back in the toy basket. Well, it was kind of dark in my apartment and I didn't have my glasses on...and the "mouse" turned out to be a big pile of cat vomit/hairball.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to manage a Wild Bean Cafe. They have a "3 second rule." Essentially, it means that every customer MUST be greeted within 3 seconds of approaching the counter. However, whenever upper management would quiz me on this, I would say, "It means that any food dropped on the ground but retrieved in under three seconds is still safe to be sold or eaten." They never laughed at that as much as I did. :eat1:

Something disgusting. Hmmm.

When I was in 5th grade, I picked up the habit of using my hair as dental floss if I didn't have any handy. I got out of the habit that same year, but there you go.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

I am sorry but I don't like to talk about yucky stuff like this. I would rather talk about nice things. I seriously block my ears if people want to talk about bodily functions. So yucky.

My younger brother thinks this kind of stuff is hilarious and is always doing those huge Coke burps. Oy.


----------



## Suze (Dec 10, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> 10 second rule!!!! *



Off course, I don't go back and eat it 5 days later Unless it's something with a shell like an apple...Then I miiiight.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Off course, I don't go back and eat it 5 days later Unless it's something with a shell like an apple...Then I miiiight.




Dropped a M&M on my bedroom floor a few days ago...found it yesterday...ate it. :eat2:


----------



## Suze (Dec 10, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dropped a M&M on my bedroom floor a few days ago...found it yesterday...ate it. :eat2:



It's M&M, who wouldn't?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 10, 2007)

Now if it was a bugger that would be disusting. 



NancyGirl74 said:


> Dropped a M&M on my bedroom floor a few days ago...found it yesterday...ate it. :eat2:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to eat baby tree frogs when I was 3.


You may all vomit now. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2007)

I once had to pull rope from our pit bull's anus.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I am sorry but I don't like to talk about yucky stuff like this. I would rather talk about nice things. I seriously block my ears if people want to talk about bodily functions. So yucky.
> 
> My younger brother thinks this kind of stuff is hilarious and is always doing those huge Coke burps. Oy.



So, if I were to tell you that when I was a kid, I would be in bed , picking my nose..and...rather than wipe the boogers on my blankets, I would smear them on the wall and I would wake up and see my artwork right by my head....that would not be gross...right? I have even recreated part of that scenario...( see avatar ).



by the way...cold season was really exciting...all those pretty colors...* dreamy sigh *


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah, so you DID make it into an avatar! Very Dadaist!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Whew... I am truly in love..... :wubu:




mossystate said:


> So, if I were to tell you that when I was a kid, I would be in bed , picking my nose..and...rather than wipe the boogers on my blankets, I would smear them on the wall and I would wake up and see my artwork right by my head....that would not be gross...right? I have even recreated part of that scenario...( see avatar ).
> 
> 
> 
> by the way...cold season was really exciting...all those pretty colors...* dreamy sigh *


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 10, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> 10 second rule!!!! *



And if you do not make it within 10 seconds, you can always move to the 15 second rule.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> So, if I were to tell you that when I was a kid, I would be in bed , picking my nose..and...rather than wipe the boogers on my blankets, I would smear them on the wall and I would wake up and see my artwork right by my head....that would not be gross...right? I have even recreated part of that scenario...( see avatar ).
> 
> 
> 
> by the way...cold season was really exciting...all those pretty colors...* dreamy sigh *



My youngest brother left little snot trails wherever he went ... under the dinner table (thank gods we had assigned seating), on the wall next to his bed, in his favorite armchair, etc. 

I used to pound the snot *out* of him on a fairly regular basis, until he got bigger than me. And then my father, bless his memory, stepped in and forbade him from ever striking a girl  He got his revenge in other ways, though ... such as, sidling up next to me, letting an SBD go, and then sloooooowly walking away. If my parents weren't around, he'd wait until I was seated somewhere, then stick his ass directly in my face and let it rip (not bothering with the S aspect of the SBD equation). Against all odds, we've become friends.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> So, if I were to tell you that when I was a kid, I would be in bed , picking my nose..and...rather than wipe the boogers on my blankets, I would smear them on the wall and I would wake up and see my artwork right by my head....that would not be gross...right? I have even recreated part of that scenario...( see avatar ).
> 
> 
> 
> by the way...cold season was really exciting...all those pretty colors...* dreamy sigh *



Pretty gross yes. 

Meanwhile we have not always seen eye to eye on everything here, but I wanted to wish you a Happy New Year in 2008 Mossy. Shall we continue the good fight in the new year?

Shoshie


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2007)

lol these are really funny! 

My husband is proud of this but he had really smelly gas over the weekend. It was so bad that at leasat 5 times i nearly threw up from smelling it. Last time i was pregnant, i threw up from his gas. Whenever he eats soy it just gasses him up like crazy.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2007)

Years ago, the ex and I made bbq on a sunday. Monday, when he was in an automotive class, updating his skills, a guy walks into the room where the ex had been farting. The guy says, "Smells like barbeque!!!" Then a beat later, "Funky barbeque..." and hurries out of the room.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 10, 2007)

When I was a kid there was a family down the street, the Disgustings, and every day the whole family would save up all their snot and stuff, collect it in a big pail and then Mrs. Disgusting would cook it for their dinner. :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> I once had to pull rope from our pit bull's anus.



This reminds me...

When I was in high school, my mom had to return to Germany for a few weeks so I was left alone to take care of the cat, dog and do things around the house. For some reason our cat became sick and just wouldn't eat. When my mom returned home she looked at the cat. For whatever reason (maybe she was a proctologist in a past life...) my mom zeroed in on the cat's butt and saw a very small piece of string protruding from her (the cat's) pucker and pulled it out. The string that she apparently ate was about one foot long, removing it effectively unplugged the cat and she was once again her perky self...

There's more where that came from if ya'll are so inclined...


gross_man_stan


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 10, 2007)

We was bottle raising calfs at my moms ranch and one wasnt eating properly so we had to bag feed it, which meant you had to stick a tube down its throat and feed him. So I was sticking the tube down and my mom thought I didnt know what I was doing, and she tried to pull it back out. Which in turn cause the calf to throw up, . In my face. First time I ever yelled at my mom.:eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

My cat's butthole is rather disgusting. the boy will NOT clean it..refuses. He gets close, oh, yes he does. There is, at this moment, crust back there that * I * have to tend to. It is normally a two person job, but(t), I felt the dried poop on my arm, last time I picked him up, so I cannot wait for assistance. Oh, he also left another scratch on my hand..3 inches long...tied up with a lovely hiss.

Anybody want a cat? ( kidding, mom, I will not throw him out.....not right now )


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> So, if I were to tell you that when I was a kid, I would be in bed , picking my nose..and...rather than wipe the boogers on my blankets, I would smear them on the wall and I would wake up and see my artwork right by my head....that would not be gross...right? I have even recreated part of that scenario...( see avatar ).
> 
> 
> 
> by the way...cold season was really exciting...all those pretty colors...* dreamy sigh *




My younger brother totally did that! Only he was on the top bunk so no one ever noticed it. That is until my parents took the bunk down. Much to their dismay and disgust there all along the wall where the top bunk had been, at about adult eye level, was a lovely arrangement to boogers of various shapes, sizes, and colors. A thing of beauty, really. :huh:

PS...My brother hates that story. 

PSS...I _*love*_ telling it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Whew... I am truly in love..... :wubu:




After her last post...........she's all yours :blink:


----------



## Tooz (Dec 10, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> 10 second rule!!!! *



Okay, I can't rep you, but I actually SAY that when food drops. Every time.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm kinda re-thinkin' my choice.... :blink:


Will you have me back????? :wubu:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> After her last post...........she's all yours :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm kinda re-thinkin' my choice.... :blink:
> 
> 
> Will you have me back????? :wubu:




It depends........have YOU seen the inside of a Mossy nose? HUH? HUH? HUH? 
HOW FAR HAS THIS GONE??????????????????????? 







































I hope you haven't ruined yourself with her..........if you have, then I will have to relegate you to plaything instead of wife :batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay... the truth is..... I haven't actually TOUCHED the inside of Mossy's nose.... I've SEEN it... but no touching.... She tried to force me... but I ran away..... So I'm still a nose virgin..... :batting:

Really.

I swear.

I wouldn't lie about nose virginity.






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It depends........have YOU seen the inside of a Mossy nose? HUH? HUH? HUH?
> HOW FAR HAS THIS GONE???????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

www dot nosese dot cx?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay... the truth is..... I haven't actually TOUCHED the inside of Mossy's nose.... I've SEEN it... but no touching.... She tried to force me... but I ran away..... So I'm still a nose virgin..... :batting:
> 
> Really.
> 
> ...





Okay Okay Okay.............I believe you because I'm nice like that























and desperate since Monique went searching for love up her nose :doh:









*Mouths PM me cawk pics and we can be in e-love again bayyyyyyyyybeeeeeee*


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> There's more where that came from if ya'll are so inclined...
> 
> gross_man_stan


I hate to minimize your mother's experience, Stan, but that's nothing compared to the delivery I made from Joe's butt. I may have posted the link to it in my blog here before. Masochists click here.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel so safe again.... thank you my love...... :wubu:





That nose business.... scary.... really scary..... 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay Okay Okay.............I believe you because I'm nice like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I feel so safe again.... thank you my love...... :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I warned you about Monique......only *I* know what to do with her..... :batting:  :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

WHAT??? Wait..... you mean you're not committed to ME??????? :blink:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I warned you about Monique......only *I* know what to do with her..... :batting:  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> WHAT??? Wait..... you mean you're not committed to ME??????? :blink:




Who nose what the future will bring.......


----------



## mejix (Dec 10, 2007)

hmmm never mind


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2007)

Last night one of my friends played a joke on me by picking his nose and wiping it on the door handle of my car.

I will have my revenge.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2007)

Then there was another family around the block from us, the Snotmans. Mrs. Snotman would make these big all-day mucus and nose pickin' casseroles for the whole family and they'd have to carry them around in these portable TV dinner trays, couldn't put it down once they started eating 'cos the dinner was one long strand. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Last night one of my friends played a joke on me by picking his nose and wiping it on the door handle of my car.
> 
> I will have my revenge.




You should have licked it off...would have really disgusted him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG Santa.....thanks for reminding me of an event when I was around 18 years old. A group of us were driving around and stopped at a small bar down near a river. While I was sitting out in the car (I wasn't old enough to go in) waiting for my friend to return, a woman staggered outside.........with a long strand of snot hanging out of her nostril. She had the other nostril held closed by her finger and shot the long wad out onto the ground without a care to who was watching this display. It was all I could do not to puke in the car......it still haunts me. I mean it was nasty enough to make Monique's nosy avatar look sexy......:doh:


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 11, 2007)

After being out of the whole dating scene for 24 years, I found myself living in sin after moving to L.A.. We went out to dinner every Friday as a routine. Occasionally she insisted on taking her mother along. Now before you guys bash me, the poor woman couldn't help herself, OK. She was a kidney transplant recipient & had to take anti-rejection medications. Apparently it affected her gastronomic system. What I'm trying to say nicely is, she farted frequently, loudly & OMG... the smells emitting from that woman.:shocked:

The restaurant was nice, it was crowded & the only place to eat was at a table, crowded together with many other patrons. The packed room was loud with people enjoying fine dining & good company. Poor woman, she must of been having terrible discomfort from medication reaction. I'm not exaggerating the least bit when I say you could hear her over the din of voices. You know how cicadas reach a crescendo, then sudden silence. Then you know my embarrassment. I'm *so* glad looks can't kill.

The third time, the couple behind her got up & left their half-eaten dinner. No doggie bag, no tip, just in a big hurry. If it were possible to die from embarrassment... I wouldn't be here today. Now that I remember back, I usually clean my plate but always asked for a doggie bag when she was with us.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2007)

* thinks of something to say, as I unclog one side of my face *


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2007)

Remember to floss, Mossy.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG Santa.....thanks for reminding me of an event when I was around 18 years old. A group of us were driving around and stopped at a small bar down near a river. While I was sitting out in the car (I wasn't old enough to go in) waiting for my friend to return, a woman staggered outside.........with a long strand of snot hanging out of her nostril. She had the other nostril held closed by her finger and shot the long wad out onto the ground without a care to who was watching this display. It was all I could do not to puke in the car......it still haunts me. I mean it was nasty enough to make Monique's nosy avatar look sexy......:doh:



Well, GEF, it's a good thing then that none of the kids from this other family in my neighborhood, the Scarfensnotters, were around. See, they all had long tongues like lizards and if any of them had seen that woman with the strand hanging their tongue would've shot right out, grabbed the strand, and scarfed that sucker right down. :bow: :eat2:

_Santaclear sincerely hopes he will not be judged by these posts._


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2007)

Ooooooo..I LIVED on that street! We moved, once we saw THEM drive up in their Pinto, pulling a U-haul trailer. The Clotski's were just too viscous, for our tastes.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2007)

mossystate said:


> * thinks of something to say, as I unclog one side of my face *



That needs to be on a Christmas card or something.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Last night one of my friends played a joke on me by picking his nose and wiping it on the door handle of my car.
> 
> I will have my revenge.



Ryan, I think you need to ask yourself: Was he being a real friend?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2007)

mossystate said:


> You should have licked it off...would have really disgusted him.



I didn't even notice it until this morning when I was leaving for work. I had to go back into my house and get a paper towel to wipe it off. I didn't have any idea who did it until my friend sent me a text message earlier today asking, "Did you like the Christmas present I left on your car?"

I probably touched it when I was opening my car door last night. :eat2:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Ryan, I think you need to ask yourself: Was he being a real friend?



He is a real friend. A really good friend, in fact. My friends and I just have really disgusting, evil, offensive senses of humor.

We're going to *his* place for next week's Monday Night Football. I'll have to figure out something to do for revenge by then.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

You know... I gotta say... this is SUCH a good look for you!!! 




mossystate said:


> * thinks of something to say, as I unclog one side of my face *


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know... I gotta say... this is SUCH a good look for you!!!




Violet, just shove a digit in one of your nose holes. You can be that fetching!!!


----------



## Suze (Dec 12, 2007)

when i was little and we didn't have any sweets nearby (which happened quite often) i used to eat dog chocolate.

Yeah i know...dog chocolate...and sometimes sweets for hamsters too.

pretty pathetic.

why on earth am i sharing this?


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to eat dry cat food by the handful. Had to be Meow Mix. :bow:


----------



## Suze (Dec 12, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I used to eat dry cat food by the handful. Had to be Meow Mix. :bow:



well...that's worse I'm afraid.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 12, 2007)

What's even worse is when people meow after eating cat food. Depressing.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> What's even worse is when people meow after eating cat food. Depressing.




I purred :batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh... MAY I??? Do think so???




mossystate said:


> Violet, just shove a digit in one of your nose holes. You can be that fetching!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh... MAY I??? Do think so???




Just letting you nose that we are soooo over if you do..... :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

That's okay.... TraciJo said she'd marry me instead!!!   :huh: 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just letting you nose that we are soooo over if you do..... :doh:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 13, 2007)

Aside from the Ipecac contest from Family Guy, I like the idea of a contest where the people chug a shot of Milk of Magnesia every 15 minutes. The first one to shit their pants loses.

Most of my horror stories focus more on poo than boogies. I remember in 1994 my best friend came over for some gaming. Right before he left he used the bathroom, and I didn't walk in for an hour. He apparently didn't bother to flush the toilet, and the most unspeakable horror I've ever witnessed was sitting in there. Like someone took a grenade and wrapped it in shit and then dropped it in my toilet. I never came so close to gagging over that in my life.

Then with my oldest there was the great MN Shitbomb of 2003, where I had to tackle an antibiotic-induced explosive diarrhea episode with 3 baby wipes in 10 degree weather. If only they had merit badges for that stuff.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> That's okay.... TraciJo said she'd marry me instead!!!   :huh:



I lied. Sorry, Vi ... I'm an asshole that way


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

Are all the women on this board going to marry each other? I feel left out god dammit!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Are all the women on this board going to marry each other? I feel left out god dammit!!!



Susie, I'll marry you. I'm not at all fickle, and I *never* change my mind. :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Susie, I'll marry you. I'm not at all fickle, and I *never* change my mind. :smitten:



I'm sooo flattered Miss Hefner


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

WHAT????????  FINE... WHAT-EV-ER!!!! 



TraciJo67 said:


> I lied. Sorry, Vi ... I'm an asshole that way


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2007)

Several years ago, I was learning how to dissect cadavers. When I was cutting into the thoracic cavity, a tiny bit of bone and muscle splintered off and shot up into my mouth (I was talking to the instructor at the time).

Cadaver story 2: I eventually cut off about 30 cm of my hair because it kept dipping into open incisions :blink:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 13, 2007)

Melian said:


> Several years ago, I was learning how to dissect cadavers. When I was cutting into the thoracic cavity, a tiny bit of bone and muscle splintered off and shot up into my mouth (I was talking to the instructor at the time).
> 
> Cadaver story 2: I eventually cut off about 30 cm of my hair because it kept dipping into open incisions :blink:



You win, hands down. Tell her what she's won, Bob!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

Melian said:


> Several years ago, I was learning how to dissect cadavers. When I was cutting into the thoracic cavity, a tiny bit of bone and muscle splintered off and shot up into my mouth (I was talking to the instructor at the time).
> 
> Cadaver story 2: I eventually cut off about 30 cm of my hair because it kept dipping into open incisions :blink:




I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. :shocked:


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

Melian said:


> Several years ago, I was learning how to dissect cadavers. When I was cutting into the thoracic cavity, a tiny bit of bone and muscle splintered off and shot up into my mouth (I was talking to the instructor at the time).
> 
> Cadaver story 2: I eventually cut off about 30 cm of my hair because it kept dipping into open incisions :blink:



nothing can top that.


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> You win, hands down. Tell her what she's won, Bob!





CAMellie said:


> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. :shocked:





susieQ said:


> nothing can top that.



Fond memories of university, eh? :batting:
We also had a freezer full of decapitated rat corpses in the neursci lab.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 13, 2007)

Melian said:


> Fond memories of university, eh? :batting:
> We also had a freezer full of decapitated rat corpses in the neursci lab.



My brother, the scientist, was telling me recently of a products and services fair he attended where he saw something that looked awfully like a domestic kitchen blender. He asked what it was and was told "Oh, yes that's a blender all right, a mouse blender...".
(Apparently, it is easier to test/extract some substances from a blended mouse than a dissected one...)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> nothing can top that.


A game of colostomy bag tag?


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A game of colostomy bag tag?



Aiiight....So now and then I just don't get what you Americans are typing (it's my own fault, I'm not American)

Then I sometimes use google...when I googled colostomy bag tag THIS pic came up...so i guess the answer is still no, even if it was pretty gross  

View attachment lallalala.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I lied. Sorry, Vi ... I'm an asshole that way





NEENER NEENER NEENER VI hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaahahaha 


*now starts crushing on the evil that IS TraciJo* :smitten:


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2007)

southernfa said:


> My brother, the scientist, was telling me recently of a products and services fair he attended where he saw something that looked awfully like a domestic kitchen blender. He asked what it was and was told "Oh, yes that's a blender all right, a mouse blender...".
> (Apparently, it is easier to test/extract some substances from a blended mouse than a dissected one...)



Yeah, and sometimes you need to blend large organs from other animals to release enzymes, etc. The blenders are heavy-duty; you could make a mean milkshake with one of those


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A game of colostomy bag tag?



Hm...that depends. Do the bag contents remain in the bag? If they are released, do they enter your mouth? Hehe...ew.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

Melian said:


> Yeah, and sometimes you need to blend large organs from other animals to release enzymes, etc. The blenders are heavy-duty; you could make a mean milkshake with one of those



omfg I'm gonna spew! :shocked:


----------



## mango (Dec 14, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> two girls one cup



*I had the unimaginable horror of finding out what this was yesterday...!!! 
   *barf*

Fortunately, the event wasn't captured on webcam as many others on youtube have done!


*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2007)

As someone who has always worked with kids I have many-a-gross-story. Recently, a newly toilet trained little girl was hopping her tush all over the toilet seat with a look a panic in her eyes. I asked what was wrong and the poor girl started to cry even as she continued butt bouncing all over the toilet seat. "I can't get away," she said. She had just done number two and the remains were smeared all over the seat as she bounced from one spot to the next trying to get away from it. Needless to say, clean up of both child and toilet was my sad duty. All I have to say is five little words...Thank God for rubber gloves!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2007)

Nancy, I have twins.....I won't even begin about the number of diapers or butts wiped in my lifetime :doh:


----------



## Lamia (Dec 15, 2007)

This is both disgusting and sad and also kind of funny. It was summer and about 100 degrees. I was probably 10 or 11 years old. I was walking to my grandma's house and there was a dead cat, that had been hit by a car. It was swelled up like a balloon and it's little legs were up in the air. I was so sad. I stood there and cried and then poked him with a stick. As I was walking away I heard a loud airy pop like when you blow a bubble and pop it. When I turned around the cat was flat. :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nancy, I have twins.....I won't even begin about the number of diapers or butts wiped in my lifetime :doh:



Fifteen years in childcare = fifteen years worth of butts wiped, not to mention three of those years were in an infant room with diapers which averaged 8 children needing diapers changed roughly 5 times a day. Some times I did all 40 diapers in a day myself! "My kids" never age. They are always in the potty perfecting process. I wonder if child caregivers were ever featured on "Dirty Jobs"? If not we should be.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2007)

Lamia said:


> This is both disgusting and sad and also kind of funny. It was summer and about 100 degrees. I was probably 10 or 11 years old. I was walking to my grandma's house and there was a dead cat, that had been hit by a car. It was swelled up like a balloon and it's little legs were up in the air. I was so sad. I stood there and cried and then poked him with a stick. As I was walking away I heard a loud airy pop like when you blow a bubble and pop it. When I turned around the cat was flat. :doh:




This reminded me of the time that there was a dead and rotting possum in the road in the opposite lane. As I passed the road kill, a dump truck passed in the other direction. The huge tire on that truck ran over it, spewing all the reeking innards/fluids in a spray all over my car. Gawd, the stench. I could smell it all the way to the carwash.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 15, 2007)

You know.... you and TraciJo... aren't right..... you're just not right!!! 









Green Eyed Fairy said:


> NEENER NEENER NEENER VI hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaahahaha
> 
> 
> *now starts crushing on the evil that IS TraciJo* :smitten:


----------



## k1009 (Dec 17, 2007)

McDonalds burps! I decided I needed some tonight so I went and got a large big mac meal with two mustard sauces and a double cheeseburger. My drink of choice? Coke :doh::doh::doh:. Soft drinks just do not agree with me.

You know what I'm really, really tasting? The mustard sauce. Every now and then a hint of big mac or cheeseburger tries to overpower the mustard but the mustard is winning. Nom nom nom!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 18, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Tell me something disgusting


Kids in Sandbox


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know.... you and TraciJo... aren't right..... you're just not right!!!



Yeah, we're so blissfully *wrong* :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

I just coughed so much that I puked on myself, thanks to my asthma bronchitis. Nowwho wants to do me? Dont be shy! :batting:


----------



## Suze (Dec 19, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I just coughed so much that I puked on myself, thanks to my asthma bronchitis. Nowwho wants to do me? Dont be shy! :batting:



seriously guys, i was only joking! i guess this grossed a lot of people out


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 19, 2007)

susieQ said:


> seriously guys, i was only joking! i guess this grossed a lot of people out



This reminds me of a long-buried memory (that should have stayed buried, and certainly shouldn't be shared on an internet message board ... but I'm inappropriate that way). Many moons ago, when I was in college, I went to a party and had more than my fair share of everclear punch. I was, in fact, incredibly naive & didn't realize that the frat boys had spiked the punch. No, REALLY, I didn't. Anyway, I met this cute boy, we hit it off, found a quiet corner ('quiet corner' being defined as a well-lit area crammed full of people, but not so full that we'd be trampled) and started to make out. After a while, I felt sick, and prolific vomiting ensued. My stellar companion sat there and waited for me to finish vomiting ... and then proceeded to ATTEMPT STICKING HIS TONGUE BACK DOWN MY THROAT. Sadly for him, I found my inhibitions & common sense right about the time I ralphed up a gallon of everclear, and left him in the dust.


----------



## Suze (Dec 19, 2007)

wow! that's hardcore, Hefner!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 19, 2007)

susieQ said:


> wow! that's hardcore, Hefner!



OK, you're gonna have to explain the Hefner remark.


----------



## Suze (Dec 19, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, you're gonna have to explain the Hefner remark.



marry me mossy...
marry me violet...
marry me susie...
marry me whatever...
I wanna have your babeeee!

etc
etc
etc


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 19, 2007)

susieQ said:


> marry me mossy...
> marry me violet...
> marry me susie...
> marry me whatever...
> ...



Well, on an internet message board, I can be as fickle as I wanna be. And that is very fickle indeed


----------



## Suze (Dec 19, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, on an internet message board, I can be as fickle as I wanna be. And that is very fickle indeed



Haha! that's the spirit! Keep on doin' your thing, frisky.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 19, 2007)

I got some more gross stuff I remembered

I was kissing a guy one time and a booger fell out of his nose onto my lip. 

The smell of vegetable lasagna....nuff said....

My dad used to trap. Every winter dad would get the frozen animal skins out of the deep freeze to thaw. So all over the dining room floor in front of "the" stove was a minefield of little furry, lifeless animals. I can still remember the smell of the thaw. 

When you pluck a duck or goose you singe the feathers off before cooking them that smell is so disgusting. 

Dad would make me help him skin rabbits and squirrels and I would cry and hold their little back feet as he gutted and skinned them. 

I wish I had been born to a nice hippy couple in San Francisco.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm feeling a bit traumatized by the whole booger on the lip thing....:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm feeling a bit traumatized by the whole booger on the lip thing....:doh:



If that happened to you, would you run and find water to wash it off, or, would you wipe it off and then run your tongue over your lip. Or, would you not wipe it off before you ran your tongue over your lip.



?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> If that happened to you, would you run and find water to wash it off, or, would you wipe it off and then run your tongue over your lip. Or, would you not wipe it off before you ran your tongue over your lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ?



No, I would scoop it up with my finger and say nothing....and as soon as he opened his mouth, make him eat it. Seriously...........


----------



## love dubh (Dec 19, 2007)

Bacterial Vaginosis. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 21, 2007)

OK....the garbage truck went up the street about 5 minutes ago....I'm a good 50 feet from the street, 2 floors up, with the windows closed. The stench that came out of that truck is still litterally making me gag. It's like trying to breath through a sweaty old sneaker.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 29, 2007)

resurrected to tell you all that I sneezed onto my laptop screen. It was a really violent sneeze and my first thought on viewing the droplets of nose stuff on my laptop screen was "oh, how festive!". They really did look lovely.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

k1009 said:


> resurrected to tell you all that I sneezed onto my laptop screen. It was a really violent sneeze and my first thought on viewing the droplets of nose stuff on my laptop screen was "oh, how festive!". They really did look lovely.



lmao

I just removed some white stuff from my dogs eye. I think he has a mild eye infection. The gross part was that I actually used it as hair gel (OK, that was a lie!)


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2008)

this is one of my favorite threads on dims so i thought i should bump it!

this happened just now; i went to the bathroom and used some nailpolish remover. i really hate the smell of that and decided too wash my hands. unfortunately, the sink is full of bras so i thought it was NO other option than using the toilet water. (nope. didn't think of the shower head)

hope i don kill this thread. 
again.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

While sitting on the bus when I was in 7th grade, must have been either May or June cause it was HOT and all the windows were open.....I was sitting on my books, so my face was open window level...some gross SLOB kid hocked a lunger right into my EYE!!!!! :doh:

Not only was it disgusting...but it HURT!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Posting this to add: This thread is so nasty that I am gagging while I am reading and laughing like a damned fool!


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Posting this to add: This thread is so nasty that I am gagging while I am reading and laughing like a damned fool!



me too! don't you love it?


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2008)

Good idea resurrecting this thread, Susie!

A close friend of mine crapped his drawers today, while barfing during a long job interview. Then he sneezed, spraying a mixture of mucus and vomit on the horrified interviewer. He excused himself and stood up, perhaps in an attempt to grab for a towel or make a late run for the bathroom, but unfortunately slipped in the vomit and fell, hurting his elbow. Something must have ruptured then, for he spewed nearly a quart of blood on the floor and on the interviewer's pants and shoes. Must've been quite a sight. He's fine now.


----------



## mango (May 1, 2008)

**fart**


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Good idea resurrecting this thread, Susie!
> 
> A close friend of mine crapped his drawers today, while barfing during a long job interview. Then he sneezed, spraying a mixture of mucus and vomit on the horrified interviewer. He excused himself and stood up, perhaps in an attempt to grab for a towel or make a late run for the bathroom, but unfortunately slipped in the vomit and fell, hurting his elbow. Something must have ruptured then, for he spewed nearly a quart of blood on the floor and on the interviewer's pants and shoes. Must've been quite a sight. He's fine now.



OMG Hes fine now? I would think he needed to be in the hospital after all that. Man I guess it goes without saying he didn't get the job huh.


----------



## Suze (May 1, 2008)

mango said:


> **fart**



and...? tell me MOAR!


----------



## supersoup (May 1, 2008)

mango said:


> **fart**



NOT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Brenda (May 1, 2008)

My niece and I were watching a disgusting youtube video of someone popping a huge pimple. It was so hideous I called my sister over to watch it, within seconds of watching she vomited catching it in her hands. It was beyond gross but also hysterically funny, I laughed so hard I could barely breath.

Brenda


----------



## Suze (May 1, 2008)

Brenda said:


> My niece and I were watching a disgusting youtube video of someone popping a huge pimple. It was so hideous I called my sister over to watch it, within seconds of watching she vomited catching it in her hands. It was beyond gross but also hysterically funny, I laughed so hard I could barely breath.
> 
> Brenda



lol, wish i'd been there.
i'm pretty sure i know what vid' you're talking about i can handle a lot of gross stuff, but that actually made me feel physically ill. i didn't vomit, thankfully. 
(but if i did i would have shared the experience here with you guys!)


----------



## Les Toil (May 1, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I used to eat baby tree frogs when I was 3.



What the F#CK???? Are you French or somethin' Camellie??


----------



## Les Toil (May 1, 2008)

I hate waking up in the morning in the bedroom after Ava and I have BOTH had an all-night mexican dinner fart fest.

OK, this is something I've never understood. People that eat their boogers. I don't mean just kids either. I've seen adults in their cars at stop signs pick their noses and gobble their treasure in one fail swoop. In the reality show "I Love New York" one of the guys was a booger eater. On the plane to Portland Ava and I witnessed a booger eater hard at work. I mean, _jeezis_. I can understand people that enjoy smelling their own farts (I know I do. I just hate smelling other peoples), but the whole eating boogers thing is just incomprehensible.


----------



## Suze (May 1, 2008)

wonder about the size of those tree frogs. 

View attachment 2104750787_17d7fe7aa3_o.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2008)

I am take an art class this semester. In one of the classes the professor had us drawing a still-life with charcoal. It was a royal mess and the charcoal dust was everywhere. After the class I was blowing black boogers out of my nose all day long!


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wonder about the size of those tree frogs.



That picture is actually a giant booger in the shape of a tree frog. They consider it a delicacy over there. 

View attachment 2104750787_17d7fe7aa3_o.jpg


----------



## mossystate (May 1, 2008)

Weird thing?...that guy was taking the frog _out_.

This thread is disgusting.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> This reminds me of a long-buried memory (that should have stayed buried, and certainly shouldn't be shared on an internet message board ... but I'm inappropriate that way). Many moons ago, when I was in college, I went to a party and had more than my fair share of everclear punch. I was, in fact, incredibly naive & didn't realize that the frat boys had spiked the punch. No, REALLY, I didn't. Anyway, I met this cute boy, we hit it off, found a quiet corner ('quiet corner' being defined as a well-lit area crammed full of people, but not so full that we'd be trampled) and started to make out. After a while, I felt sick, and prolific vomiting ensued. My stellar companion sat there and waited for me to finish vomiting ... and then proceeded to ATTEMPT STICKING HIS TONGUE BACK DOWN MY THROAT. Sadly for him, I found my inhibitions & common sense right about the time I ralphed up a gallon of everclear, and left him in the dust.



I'm so loving this thread!!! I can't seem to stop laughing! 

I had a similar incident not too long ago. I was at a friends house hanging out with friends in which I had been drinking budweiser all night, and had also been drinking a lot of liquor.. so I was drunk. I was making out with this one guy, but then I had the urge to throw up... needless to say I threw up on myself, all over my shirt. The damn guy was too drunk himself as well... he still continued to kiss me immediately. I dont even think he let me finish! lol. Soon after, another friend of mine and his girlfriend standing around, when all of a sudden, my friends girlfriend also threw up all over my friend's face (I believe he got some in his mouth). I told her to run to the rr, only she left a trail and needless to say left the rr floor soaking wet with vomit. Yes, I stepped in that!!! Was not fun at all! Needless to say, I wasn't drunk anymore! lol.


----------



## Aliena (May 2, 2008)

When I was about 5-6 years old, my older brother was left in charge of us (my younger brother) while my parents were at the store. My brother locked us in our room (my younger brother and I shared a room) and after about an hour of us crying and screaming of his *cruelty*, he came to the door and said he wanted to apologize. He pulled out from behind his back 2-Oreos that he had taken another Oreo and stacked them together, so it was actually 2 cookies to look like one. 

I took a bite and started chewing on it and swallowed, happy he was being nice, when I noticed something slimey-ish, and greenish brown sticking out of my brother's cookie. I opened mine up to notice he had placed large boogers into the cookie sandwich he made. 

I vomited all over the floor (and him) and he made me clean it up. (5-6 years old mind you)

To this day, I can not get the image of that booger hanging out of my brothers cookie, knowing I had eaten one of them in the bite I took from this cookie. 

Needless to say I hate the smell and looks of Oreos. I can not stand to be within a foot of them; I immediately feel naseaus and queasy. 

Boogers and Oreos, just writing this post, I feel sick! View attachment icon_vomit.gif


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> When I was about 5-6 years old, my older brother was left in charge of us (my younger brother) while my parents were at the store. My brother locked us in our room (my younger brother and I shared a room) and after about an hour of us crying and screaming of his *cruelty*, he came to the door and said he wanted to apologize. He pulled out from behind his back 2-Oreos that he had taken another Oreo and stacked them together, so it was actually 2 cookies to look like one.
> 
> I took a bite and started chewing on it and swallowed, happy he was being nice, when I noticed something slimey-ish, and greenish brown sticking out of my brother's cookie. I opened mine up to notice he had placed large boogers into the cookie sandwich he made.
> 
> ...



What a meanie. ick. ack. yuck.


----------



## Aliena (May 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> What a meanie. ick. ack. yuck.



I did get even with him later in life. I used to work for a delivery pizza parlor when I was younger and I made him think I had some guy friends do some nasties on a pizza he ordered one night. 

He still, to this day, thinks I did this. I don't have it in me to tell him I lied, there was nothing wrong with his pizza. 

WWWAAAAAaHHHHhaaaaaaHHHaaaaaa....View attachment fullmoon.gif


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 2, 2008)

Back when I was in High School I ran track/played tennis on the school teams and every time I actually managed to have some one want to interview me for the school paper .. the only thing I could think of when asked anything is man, I just had a match .. I totally have the worst swamp ass right now? Do you have a towel I could borrow? Key word being borrow. Actually I never said that out loud, but damn swamp ass, you are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Santaclear (May 4, 2008)

A few weeks ago another close friend of mine noticed his feet were hurting more than usual when he got home from work. Then he looked down and noticed that one of the feet had actually fallen off and there was just a bloody stump. Gross!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A few weeks ago another close friend of mine noticed his feet were hurting more than usual when he got home from work. Then he looked down and noticed that one of the feet had actually fallen off and there was just a bloody stump. Gross!




Please tell me you remembered to take pix......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Aliena said:


> When I was about 5-6 years old, my older brother was left in charge of us (my younger brother) while my parents were at the store. My brother locked us in our room (my younger brother and I shared a room) and after about an hour of us crying and screaming of his *cruelty*, he came to the door and said he wanted to apologize. He pulled out from behind his back 2-Oreos that he had taken another Oreo and stacked them together, so it was actually 2 cookies to look like one.
> 
> I took a bite and started chewing on it and swallowed, happy he was being nice, when I noticed something slimey-ish, and greenish brown sticking out of my brother's cookie. I opened mine up to notice he had placed large boogers into the cookie sandwich he made.
> 
> ...



I reeeeally wish I hadn't read your post, as Oreos are my most FAVORITE thing to snack on, I actually pull off two ends of two double stuffs and make them a "double double"...now, I don't know that I will be able to do this without the image of what you recall....gross!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 9, 2008)

This sounds like the time I stapled bologna to my face (old SNL skit with Billy Crystal and Christopher Guest, sort of like the dozens for sadomasochists).

The three grossest things I recall in my life were:

Seeing my mom lance a boil on my dad's back and all the smelly, lovely green pus inside that came out.

Going to a party in my twenties, seeing some kid in a drunken stupor wake up from sleep and barf into a plastic tumbler, filling it right to the brim, then seeing him wake up an hour later and almost take a drink from it.

Going to the bathroom at work 5 minutes after my officemate took a dump. He had infectious colitis, so the smell of poo was augmented by the stench of rotten colon tissue as well. It was like smelling a cadaver that had been dragged throug a sewer.

However, medical stuff fascinates me rather than grosses me out. I can watch botfly maggot extractions and surgeries all day long. In line with Les Toil's assessment, I tend to notice a large number of adults who play the 2nd knuckle game with boogers in their nose, as if they're doing some mining for rare mineral resources. The contradiction I see are people (women or men) who have issues with others eating their boogers but have no issues at all with someone getting bricked in the mouth with ejaculate. A bodily secretion is a bodily secretion is a bodily secretion, I say, even though I may find all aspects of it distasteful. Boogers are simply Nature's garage fly paper system for your sinuses. 

I won't even get into germphobic concerns, since by the time you touch a piece of food going to your mouth, it's already encrusted with innumerable bacteria from your 'clean' fingers, not to mention what else may be growing in the breading or meat in the food itself just from whatever contact it had with open air.


----------



## Amatrix (May 9, 2008)

so, living on a ranch/farm here:
calf season... sometimes they are breach, you have to reach in and pull it out. it is always cool when the liquid and after birth are all over you- like a huge water wave.and lets not forget castrating bulls, so people can eat bull balls. aka rocky mountain oysters.

one time i rode the zipper at the carnival like 20 times in a row. its a right of passage here... from goober to awesome teenager.you buy the bracelet here and ride for hours until the awesome teenagers show up at dusk like vampires. anyways i ate a funnel cake, and a pickle on a stick with a large coke. I didnt barf but i was talking to another kid my age who looked a little green around the gills.anyways... he leaned forward when i told him about the new super awesome food they are offering- friend candy bars. he puked onto a ladies shoe, who then dry heaved and upset her baby who burped up formula onto a her, and tada! it was barf conga line.

i once paid a guy to suck soda, ruby red squirt, from a tampon. this same guy also ate a small piece of the fetal pig we dissected.we also pierced his ear in metal shop with a hammer and a tack. he was all sorts of fun.and he also let some random dude spit into his mouth for 50 bucks.

and once this guy i was seeing told me he had a blood fetish. so, we would like play with fake blood and make out. one time he was kissing me and i felt warmth on my upper lip, then coppery taste... he was having a bloody nose. he said he could turn it on like a faucet, and did because he wanted to take this to the next level.and of course bleeding on me through his nose was the best way to make his move...

the last time i was grossed out was from talking to my mom. she is a home health care giver. she has a CNA license and all her clients love her, but when she gets into detail about certain things... having to wash old women, and dealing with their cats vomiting everywhere... and my friend has a 4 year old, who loves coming to visit me. i always have candy for her, and bought some blowpops. the blowpop fell to the floor, where my cat was basically taking a bath moments before- she picked it up, sucked on it and then gave it back to her kid. forget there was a whole bowl of them there.

oh yea... and when i was cleaning rooms like a month or 2 ago i swore women were the most vile creatures alive. you get the regular stuff from men like snot in the showers and "wet" sheets... but girls... ew. sticking your pad to the trash can after it has been used is pretty sick.and there is nothing the the smell of rotting hair globs coming out of the drains.

which reminds me...
when i was younger i went to work with my mom, who was cleaning rooms then too. a stranger had shot himself in the room which was right by the train tracks and no one knew who he was. 2 weeks after his rent was due, it was a weekly rated motel, they chose to check in on him. they removed the body and most of the soiled items. but the smell of decaying flesh, and old pizza. not to mention when a person dies they lose bodily function control.

and when i worked at the animal shelter there was a beautiful golden retriever there... he was a city pup but took a vacation out to a ranch. when he started eating the horses feed and alfalfa they thought it was cute... until he belly swelled up. so here i am like 17 years old with this huge beautiful dog, with this huge tummy. i did the later shift and was petting him while the doctor did an ultra sound to see if he had done further damage.suddenly the dog started shaking and threw its own guts up. inside out and all twisted.started to choke on his own insides and died. *also a very sad story....* but besides that going to the dump with the animals that were dead was kinda fun *not*. you would take a truck and a horse trailer, filled with frozen or semi frozen animal bodies and then take them and pile them up.

i have also worked in a slaughter house, and a few fast food places.i think working at the slaughter house and in charge of the head cheese was way more sane then working for A Long John Silvers. it is true, the hush puppies are the safest things to eat there.

good times...


----------



## Santaclear (May 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Weird thing?...that guy was taking the frog _out_.
> 
> This thread is disgusting.



Yes, he's removing a mouth booger.


----------



## ripley (May 9, 2008)

I couldn't pick just one.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> I couldn't pick just one.



Oh my god. You win.


----------



## Suze (May 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> I couldn't pick just one.



gotta love the maggot teeth:happy:


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2008)

c'mon..we have all had maggot issues...yes? 


you people are so judgemental


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> I couldn't pick just one.



OK that's it. I am done here. *vomits as she exits*


----------



## Santaclear (May 9, 2008)

_*slips in JerseyChik's vomit*_


----------



## ripley (May 9, 2008)

I so rule.


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2008)

I also slipped in her vomit..I am covered with it..and...I have to take the bus to LA...no stops...no time to change my clothing..omg..omg...thanks a lot, Jersey....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2008)

eww...you smell!


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2008)

* gives Nancy a big hug..because, doggone it, looks like she needs one *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone know about dingleberries.....in ass hair?


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2008)

Green...might be best if you take this to the Health board...k?...and...post pics....just to make sure they ARE dingleberries...I once mistook...well....nevermind.....godspeed!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

Don't be angry to discover dingleberries aren't up your nose.....:doh:


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2008)

But...the boogers I found?...I placed them...lovingly...between my ass cheeks. kind of like my own sea monkeys experiment..does that count?










dear god..i swear that many people have found me, irl, to be quite classy at times..i just have this..ummmm..other side..too...the shame..oh..the shame


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

HOLY FUCK.....WHY DO YOU INSIST ON TURNING ME ON????


over and over and over........:doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2008)

*hugs Mossy* Girl, we love you...Every vomit covered, dingleberried, booger finding inch of ya.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 9, 2008)

There is still no chat


NO?


Not disgusting?


Read it in Stewie voice.


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2008)

* thanks Nancy..and pays her dry cleaning bill *


Green..it's Friday night..that's when I am at my most desireable:batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

*goes to bed thinking about TraciJo's huge........ jar of peanut butter* :wubu:


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

Boogers- I used to be a secret booger eater.
Until one day when I took a nice big prize booger to a microscope cuz I was bored and saw a little dead fly in the greenish junk.
That traumatized me greatly.


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2008)

I would have demanded the restaurant give me a free meal.


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

when i was about 12-13 i was on a holiday with my parents... since i had no siblings or friends nearby i did a lot of crazy stuff to entertain myself. one night i saw a big fly in my window and decided to put it in my ear. until this day I'm not sure WHY i decided too do such a thing, but i guess i wanted to hear the buzzing or something. the poor fly struggled for survival but instead of going out of my ear it decided to go further in:doh:...after a few seconds it was completely stuck...and kept making noises. i tried too do all sort of things to get it out cause the buzzing was *extremely annoying* and very loud. i also had a little panic attack because i was afraid the fly was going too eat my brainz. :blush:

i think i had that fly in my ear for about 3 hours before i got it out in pieces with a forceps. i was so freaking relieved.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 10, 2008)

Liss said:


> Boogers- I used to be a secret booger eater.
> Until one day when I took a nice big prize booger to a microscope cuz I was bored and saw a little dead fly in the greenish junk.
> That traumatized me greatly.



Eewwww! I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth...

MMM...last night's mac & cheese.


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What the F#CK???? Are you French or somethin' Camellie??



DON'T JUDGE ME! I was 3!


----------



## Lamia (May 10, 2008)

Ok sometimes you see things that you just can't forget. This would be a good place for them. 

When I was a kid I was at a laundromat and I went to the restroom in the toliet someone had pooped. It was the most disgusting but amazing thing I had ever seen. It was coiled and it was so long and huge that the point of this giant fecal snake was sticking up out of the toliet. I had to go somewhere else to potty then had to bring various kids back to show them the strange treasure I had found. 

;-)

Also, forgot about this one I worked at Bank ONE and went to the restroom and someone had left this giant turd that was almost as big as a football. 

Seriously I don't want this stuff in my memory.


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

ripley said:


> I couldn't pick just one.



FTW! oh...and I joined this site. :blush:


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

Lamia said:


> Ok sometimes you see things that you just can't forget. This would be a good place for them.
> 
> When I was a kid I was at a laundromat and I went to the restroom in the toliet someone had pooped. It was the most disgusting but amazing thing I had ever seen. It was coiled and it was so long and huge that the point of this giant fecal snake was sticking up out of the toliet. I had to go somewhere else to potty then had to bring various kids back to show them the strange treasure I had found.
> 
> ...



if you change your mind and want a back flash, this is a great site!:
http://www.ratemypoo.com/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

When I was a teen, this guy asked me to go into this bedroom with him. In there, he pulls out this giant.....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr oh right, this is the DISGUSTING thread


Sorry, wrong window again :doh:


----------



## JayInBuff (May 10, 2008)

Last time I was in Vegas, we were walking down the strip and some lady crapped herself right in front of us. It came out of the bottom of her pants and onto her shoe and the sidewalk. She just shook her leg and kept walking. We almost stepped right into it. Later that day when we were walking I wouldn't walk on that side of the street 'cause I would have thrown up if I saw any remains or footprints.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Eewwww! I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth...
> 
> MMM...last night's mac & cheese.



Any chance of getting a nice deep kiss... I haven't had mac & cheese for a while


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> if you change your mind and want a back flash, this is a great site!:
> http://www.ratemypoo.com/



Can't.....Stop....Looking........THE HUMANITY!



daddyoh70 said:


> Any chance of getting a nice deep kiss... I haven't had mac & cheese for a while



Hold on...I'm still looking at the poo pictures.


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

i'm probably the first one to tell you that you now can get chocolate made in the shape of an asshole.
http://www.edibleanus.com/

om, nom, nom??? 

View attachment 426228918_14c58aa0ce_m.jpg


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

they even sell silver butt holes on the same freaking site!

LIMITED EDITION SOLID SILVER ANUS
55 grams of hallmarked silver, cradled in a magnificent presentation box and exquisitely crafted into that most sensuous of body parts: a unique, elegant and thought-provoking gift. Edition of 100 (edition # engraved)

People come and people go. Our solid silver anus is immune from the daily wear and tear that similar products experience. A quality product immortalised in silver…for the man who has everything.

Price *£235 + VAT*. Click here for further information including shipping prices and remaining available edition numbers.

:blink:


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2008)

why is it always me who kill this thread??? 

ok, anyway... when i got home yesterday my dog had puked all over the floor. i would never had known if i hadn't stopped him from licking it all up.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

some wounds that adults and kids have we use leeches on, it keeps the wound from swelling, and it helps anticoagulate the blood, increasing blood supply to the area...now imagine, you get called in to help, cause a leech has gone walkabout and you have to find it...yeah, sometimes being a nurse is fun! (we finally found it at the bottom of the bed, those lil suckers are fast!)


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> some wounds that adults and kids have we use leeches on, it keeps the wound from swelling, and it helps anticoagulate the blood, increasing blood supply to the area...now imagine, you get called in to help, cause a leech has gone walkabout and you have to find it...yeah, sometimes being a nurse is fun! (we finally found it at the bottom of the bed, those lil suckers are fast!)



i seriously threw up after reading this.


leeches = mortal enemy.
not kidding.
when i was like 6 a bunch of boys bought them at a gas station and said they were going fishing with them... but no luck...
anyways they chased me and held me down while one guy ate one... above me... 
i remember it was sucking on his cheeks and being chewed up...
and then he spit in onto my face.

people wonder why i cant even look at them... i am terrified and totaly grossed out soooooo much when ever i even hear about them

hence i could never be a nurse, or watch stand by me... or the parts where rambo has them on himself in that one movie...
oh lord...
gonna be ill.



so your post wins in my book.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 25, 2008)

_Demodex folliculorum,_ the tiny mites that live in the hair follicles of your eyelashes and eyebrows. Not to be confused with _Demodex finisvalorum_, which if it cannot manage to reproduce is given a vote of no confidence and is overthrown by a different species, _Demodex darthsidiousidae_, at which point your body is enslaved by an empire of follicle mites for the next 25 years.


----------

